# Gamesday UK News Roundup



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there!

As I did a similar thing last year I think it would be helpful for those of us not at Gamesday this year to have all the news about new releases or what new stuff GW/FW/Black Library bring to the party all in one place. It looks neater and saves lazy people like me from trawling through half a dozen threads.

Thank you for your co-operation. I hope more good stuff is announced this year!


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Very useful. Hoping for necron tidbits myself.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*grumble, grumble*Sisters models... A proper Codex...*more grumbling*


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Over on Bols, ettan giant, and bram Redmaw
http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?p=158736#post158736


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Macharius omega just gave me a man reaction

other than that and the cadians
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWN


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Loving that Bran Redmaw and the Shadow Spectre Phoenix Lord!

Not to mention that Marcharius Omega looks lethal!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Is that thing basically a tank with a Titan plasma cannon strapped to it? Sweet...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its looking very sparse on the future releases front


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> its looking very sparse on the future releases front


Yeah.. appart from the next WHF book, and a few other things mentioned here and on BoLs.... not much news of anything yet. I was hoping the rumour about Necrons making an appearence would have been true.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking bleak on those Necrons being seen today!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Bran looks good, not as good as the art looked, I must say, but still pretty good. Is that a blunt axe or a round hammer he's carrying though?


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

There is still time for Necrons, folks.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Bran looks good, not as good as the art looked, I must say, but still pretty good. Is that a blunt axe or a round hammer he's carrying though?


I'm hoping it isn't the final cast or something as it looks like a blunt axe to me...

Other than that nice model, i was sort of hoping for a TH/SS Brann I could use as a wolf lord proxie!

Hoping some of the boarding marines are going cheap on ebay after today, don't want to pay £30 for one!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

£30 for a boarding marine? You know that the Forge World Website has the conversion kit with enough parts for 5 for £18? Just buy that and a box of tac marines. and you've got 5 for like £38....


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That boarding Marine is awesome though, I was lucky enough to get one at the Forge World Open Day.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't pick up the boarding marine, totally forgot, was so happy to just get out of the queue and buy stuff it never crossed my mind.

I got some general pictures that I will upload in a bit, I saw the SW character and didn't notice the phoenix lord heh.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ohh.. duh me, forgot about the event only one thats £12...


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Disappointed by this GD...


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Argh, can anyone post pictures for those of us trapped at work (HO is one of the very few GW-related sites that is not blocked under "gaming"!!!)

Thanks!!!!!

Phil


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I heard that there was supposed to be some "surprise" from the Relic guys over at Games Day. Any word about this "surprise"?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno but there was a big Space Marine booth where you could play it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Apparently the big THQ / Relic 'Surprise' was the 'Life sized' Drop Pod:











Trawling the other forums, it seems that a hell of alot of people were disapointed with Gamesday this year, and the only stuff worth seeing was the new Forge World stuff.... 

I will note that it seems that the Contemptor is getting a multimelta arm and a inbuilt plasma gun into its CC arm... other then that, its all rather meh to me appart from the WHF book.


Apparently the Design Studio booth was empty of models, and there was no sign of Necrons, or any other upcomming GW release... instead they chose to push Dread Fleet.... =/ 

As Big Red on BoLs summed up, "Sadly, its looking like Gamesdays are becoming the "White Dwarf" of events - oversized, glossy, and ultimately empty and uninspiring."


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yo. That drop pod is like so last summer. :wink:

(It was (IIRC) at E3, Pax and Games-Com)

Meh. So nothing about a new 40k game.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

No Necrons then?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Doelago said:


> So nothing about a new 40k game.


you just got a new shitty 40k game, I doubt they were gonna announce a major release of a new game before this one has time t fart in the game market


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I did see a Horus Heresy board game, which I'd never seen before although I don't think that was it. The bits in it looked bad though. There was also an old guy dressed up like a bretonnian entertainer.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the queue I was in and below is a picture of Dan Abnett, had a picture of one of the others but was doing it as I moved as I was finally getting in to buy my stuff lol no point showing it, can't make him out, think it was James Swallow tho.

Got more pictures, these are just the ones I took on my phone quickly.


----------



## Questioner (May 13, 2011)

Very disappointing for Necron Players.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I did see a Horus Heresy board game, which I'd never seen before ...


That's most likely the Horus Heresy board game from FFG - has been around for a while.

Any info on other Dark Eldar vehicles 'sides the Tantalus though ? Anyone ?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's a link to some GD pics that aren't BoL's:

http://darogscompany.blogspot.com/2011/09/gamesday-uk-2011.html

I really love my Space Wolves and I'll probably get the mini anyway, but I'm a little disappointed by that Bran Redmaw mini. He doesn't look like the art in the preview IA:11 I saw and to be honest, he doesn't really look like a GW or FW mini, more like one of those counts-as-Primarch miniatures we see floating around every so often by a third party. In some way I think it's lacking in quality and that 'axe' is way too chunky. I just hope it's a WIP and the real thing blows me away...

come on Forge World, I know you can do better!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my pictures, apologies for bad focus in some:


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

That bit about Phil Kelly not doing the Eldar codex has got me a bit worried. I get where he's coming from, but its got me thinking about their future.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

And more boarding marines on ebay - still for 30 quid... Gay.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmmm I'm interested in what's gonna happen with IA12 personally. Non-1k Sons Tzeentch?! And a possible conversion kit for the 1k Sons as well?

Very good :grin:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

While i was in one of the authors seminar, A writer who shall remain nameless mentioned that he'd got hold of the new necron codex to help him with the direction of his next novel. Ergo, I must assume that the 'Cron codex is imminent...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> Bran looks good, not as good as the art looked, I must say, but still pretty good. Is that a blunt axe or a round hammer he's carrying though?


Agreed. The axe looks shit. Reminds me of one of the dragon slayer models. At least there's plenty of options out there to replace it with.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Styro-J said:


> That bit about Phil Kelly not doing the Eldar codex has got me a bit worried. I get where he's coming from, but its got me thinking about their future.


I skimmed the thread looking for this information but was unable to find anyone talking about the rumored Eldar codex. Could you point me in the direction of where you found this info please?


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

In here: 


TheReverend said:


> Here's a link to some GD pics that aren't BoL's:
> 
> http://darogscompany.blogspot.com/2011/09/gamesday-uk-2011.html
> 
> ...



"Speaking of Eldar...got some one on one with Phil Kelly towards to end. Thanked him for the DE book and asked if he would do the Craftworlders when they came round. He said he wasn't sure and didn't want to be typecasted as the Eldar-guy. He also said it would be wierd to go back and change the book, seeing as he wrote the last one."


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Phantom showed up with its CCW arm. Looks good.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It is a great looking CCW for the titan, the blade fits the sleek look for Eldar as compared to the Reaver "Power Fist of Death". 

I'd just assume stick with the guns, though. I don't think I'd trade the fire power for a tad bit more CC threat.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grokfog said:


> While i was in one of the authors seminar, A writer who shall remain nameless mentioned that he'd got hold of the new necron codex to help him with the direction of his next novel. Ergo, I must assume that the 'Cron codex is imminent...


Sure hope so. I want to see a 3d real 40k codex this year. It would be bull to not get a single one the whole autumn.
And once Necrons are out of the pipeline Tau should follow, and Im happily awaiting that :biggrin:


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

For years now the point of Games Day UK has not been to show things in future releases, but to showcase the newest thing out, the *very* next release, and give the opportunity to talk to every single member of the Design Studio. Because unless they have a _very_ damned good reason, it's in their contracts that they have to work GDUK. It's also the chance to get your Golden Demon judged by the actual creators of Warhammer and various EM and ex-EM judges, rather than random staffers in different countries. 

So to all those who say they are 'dissapointed' in this GD, I'm sorry, but that's what GD has been for years, and has always been touted as such. 

The best way to get new information is always to actually talk to the various people there. Ask the right things, and things will slip. Don't forget, they work on things a good 8-12months ahead of the release schedule and don't always know what's been released recently. But go there expecting to be handed things that won't be on release for months on a plate and yes, you'll be disapoointed. The best things in life you have to work to get. :wink:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I agree. I think GD was generally good, despite specific disappointments. I managed to attend a very informative Forge World seminar and got a chance to vote on what to name some of the new vehicles they are bringing out soon. I also got to have a good long chat with JJ about the way that Design Studio staff are working and their development strategy.

Blood Bowl Team Manager was a great game to try, as was Dreadfleet.

There were some amazing models and terrain pieces on display.

The queues to the sales area were insane.

The air-horns for the timed rounds were too loud.

Nothing Necron was announced.

Armies on Parade was fun, some people did really well.

So, all in all, it was more good than not


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

This quote has me very happy.



> IA12 is not DE. Its a prison asteroid, penal guard, minotaur marines and Tzeentch chaos


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Bran's Axe looks more like a club then anything-I'm not impressed tbh-the head l;ooks like they took a chaos marauder head and stuck it on a space wolf model


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> This quote has me very happy.
> 
> 
> > IA12 is not DE. Its a prison asteroid, penal guard, minotaur marines and Tzeentch chaos


Made me happy too. Bout time FW gave Tzeentch some love. Its fucking dull with only popkhorne and shittynurgle all time.

Main thing for me here though is that When Tzeentch finally have gotten 1 book its hard for FW to let Slaanesh be without, aka one should follow suit


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Have to say, I'm disappointed with Bran Redmaw. I was hoping for something a little bigger and more impressive, to me he just looks like he could be a grey hunter or wolf guard with an axe. You could make him from parts in the space wolf battleforce and a little greenstuff. Gutted, been waiting to see that mini for months...

:headbutt:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

was there any mention at GD on the next warhammer fantasy army?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

kickboxerdog said:


> was there any mention at GD on the next warhammer fantasy army?


there was no mention of anything "next" ....everything from now on will be a complete surprise


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> there was no mention of anything "next" ....everything from now on will be a complete surprise


shame but that what i thought cheers for the reply


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Overlords have pieced together a nice video about the event:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Whoop! Rainbow Warriors on the Armies on Parade table. Glad I'm not the only one out there! :biggrin:


Anyways, serious head on. I really quite liked the simplicity of that Tau gaming table. 
And as for that piece of artwork right at the end. A possible book cover I think, as there is a book slated for next year entitled "The Primarchs".....


Thanks for posting the vid! :goodpost:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> as for that piece of artwork right at the end. A possible book cover I think, as there is a book slated for next year entitled "The Primarchs".....


Yeah, it looks fantastic. I'm thinking it looks like a scene from the council of Nikea, because the Khan is in there with what looks like most of the traitor primarchs.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nikea..... Duh! Of course! Why didn't I twig on to that..... :blush:

[Edit]
Just in case anybody hasn't seen it.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/the-primarchs.html

"Edited by Christian Dunn"
Says a short story anthology again to me.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dorn looks like a badass there.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yo, regarding "The Primarchs", during one of the Authors Cafe meets on the day, it was mentioned that there will be an anthology of 4 stories based on specific primarchs (Fulgrim being specifically mentioned, Graham McNeill did a reading from his Iphone for us, its pretty badass) released early next year, so i wouldn't be surprised to find out this is what they were talking about. Also, there was a large poster on the wall of the cafe showing Horus, Khan, Mort, Fulgrim, Magnus, Sangy, and 3 others i'm not 100% sure of but i suspect to be Perturabo, Angron and Dorn, which was apparently being used as cover art. Coincedence? 

*Edit* Just looked at the video posted earlier, that was in fact the poster i was talking about. Lol


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I looking forward to it whichever Primarch's turn out to be in it. The only HH book I haven't fully enjoyed so far for different reasons was 'Battle for the Abyss(mal)'.....


----------



## Morikun (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello !!

I don't know if I'm in the good topic but I was said that the special miniature at the GD UK was this skaven lord :










If there is someone who would be can enough to send it to me for a good price (or make an exchange) it would be really great !! In this case, please, feel free to contact me ^^

Thank you very much !!

Morikun


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, that artwork at the end looks pretty awesome!! I know I'm 30 but if there's a poster I might buy it (not sure where to put posters in a 'grown up' house...).

Some good stuff on display overall. 

Rev


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Never too old to enjoy some artwork, especially if it reminds you of 'mis-spent' youth LOL


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Apparently the art shows the Primarchs at the Triumph at Ullanor

Here's some pics on another forum:
http://www.papanurgle.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3108

Rev


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Each time I purchase a HH novel, I get the poster as well. Slowly, I'm replacing the paintings etc around the house.....


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm guessing that Games Day Oz had no big priviews then??


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Can't find anything, so guessing that Aus got even less then the UK did.


----------

